# Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro



## eclipseall (Apr 1, 2018)

Anyone here using this pedal (or the regular tight metal) as their main sound into a power amp? Do find the need to boost the pedal at all with a TS type pedal? 

Can you share your thoughts or review of the tight metal?


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 1, 2018)

I had one for awhile and loved it. Definitely don’t need to boost it with a TS but, i preferred to. Just leave the “tight” knob down and let the TS do the boosting.

If i could i wouldn’t grab the pro version again though. So many options on the pro went unused. Shoot I’d even be open to trying the TM junior

Edit: and yes i only ever used it as a preamp into a poweramp, not as a distortion pedal.


----------



## Majoggy (Apr 1, 2018)

I used to have one but sold it when I got a helix. It's a great pedal.

I tended to boost it, but it's not essential. If I had to buy it again I'd go for the Pro version, if only so I could turn down the bass. I found, at least through my amp, it had a little bit too much low end that I couldn't dual out.

I sounded great as a power amp but way too fizzy into the front of the amp. 

The TM Junior is actually a good shout because it has some of the features of the TM Pro in a much smaller enclosure. However there is only one tone knob and it doesn't have all the effects loop options.


----------



## eclipseall (Apr 2, 2018)

Is the boost in the tight metal pro the same as the tight boost pedal (blue one) he does?
I wonder if its TS based?


----------



## Majoggy (Apr 2, 2018)

Pretty sure it's just a volume/gain boost rather than a TS type thing.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 2, 2018)

Ive been using the pro for a couple years now into various poweramps and i freakin LOVE it!
When going into a good poweramp or a good amps fx loop its right up there with a 5150 imo.


----------



## eclipseall (Apr 12, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Ive been using the pro for a couple years now into various poweramps and i freakin LOVE it!
> When going into a good poweramp or a good amps fx loop its right up there with a 5150 imo.



can you share what settings you use?
do you boost the pedal with an overdrive?


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 12, 2018)

I tried the jr. It was alright. Nothing special. Honestly though? I could never go back to using distortion pedals. I A/B'd an Empress Heavy (best distortion pedal ever,imho) with a single rec, and the difference was night and day. After that, I was totally done with distortion pedals.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 12, 2018)

eclipseall said:


> can you share what settings you use?
> do you boost the pedal with an overdrive?


Always use it as a preamp aka straight into a good poweramp or into the fx return of a good amp. 

Sure, ill say it as times on a clock ok.
-tubescreamer gain off, tone noon, vol full .
-decimator noise gate (very lightly palm mute pick a single note and adjust deci until note just comes through)
Tightmetalpro
Knobs:
-Vol at 11 o clock .
-bass 1 ...... -mids 1........ -treble noon .gain 1 ...... -Tight off/fully counter clockwise .
(on a darker amp treble might go to 1 o clock)
Switches:
-Trash off/left ...-smooth off/left .....
-gate off/left ... -gain high/right .

Then in fx loop of amp or even right after the TMP i used a bbe sonic stomp with the -high at noon and the low at 2 o clock . u could also use an eq to boost around 100hz and 8khz .

My tmp is modded to let me use the little boost gain knob at all times (without engaging the boost gootswitch) also resonance abd presence knobs so i dont need the tubescreamer or eq afterwards.
Some people just dont feel it but its an end game pedal imho .its the only pedal that ive played that has the rich full harmonics of an amp.


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 12, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> I tried the jr. It was alright. Nothing special. Honestly though? I could never go back to using distortion pedals. I A/B'd an Empress Heavy (best distortion pedal ever,imho) with a single rec, and the difference was night and day. After that, I was totally done with distortion pedals.



Gotta use it as a preamp, not a distortion. The difference is huge


----------



## sevenfoxes (Apr 12, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Gotta use it as a preamp, not a distortion. The difference is huge


Define preamp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> Define preamp.



Into the FX return vs in front of the amp..


----------



## B.M.F. (Apr 12, 2018)

This is the best way to use it (with a power amp or fx return.) It's one of my favorite preamps-in-a-pedal-style pedals ever made. It just sounds so smooth the quality is there. I preferred using the built in Tight feature vs any kind of boost with it, the thing has alot of gain. I love the brutal sounds you can get with the Pro version's alternate EQ switches. With that pedal and James Brown's help (Amptweaker man himself) he helped me figure out how I can set a clean sound that has chorus, compressor and delay pedals with the pedal off and then turn it on pass all the fx to go straight into the fx return for ripping distortion. With all that gain and compression a noise gate is needed - luckily there is one built in and it's adjustable..
If I were touring now I would seriously just carry one around anywhere I went. You can do so much in one box.


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 13, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> Define preamp.



Guitar ---> TMPro ---> FX return (or a power amp)

This ^^^ is much better than this: Guitar ---> TMPro ---> Front of amp


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 13, 2018)

Not a tight metal pro, but if anyone wants a tight drive pro or big rock pro, I'm selling em for a decent price. And they def work better as a preamp like kindsage is stating.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Apr 13, 2018)

Used one of the original Tight Metals for a while. Always sounded pretty good through the clean of various amps. Sold it after picking up multiple high gainer amps. Cool pedal but next to a good high gain amp's gain well.....


----------



## eclipseall (Apr 13, 2018)

My tmp is modded to let me use the little boost gain knob at all times (without engaging the boost footswitch) 

how does this mod work? 
the extra gain is on at all times? 
how do you control it (on /off)?

can you post a pic of your TMP?

thanks


----------



## StefanWest (Apr 16, 2018)

I have one. Can't decide if i want to sell it. It's a great preamp pedal. But I have a 5150III 50 Stealth Modded head so i really don't need it.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 18, 2018)

eclipseall said:


> My tmp is modded to let me use the little boost gain knob at all times (without engaging the boost footswitch)
> 
> how does this mod work?
> the extra gain is on at all times?
> ...


----------



## Gmork (Apr 18, 2018)

No need to turn it on/off while playing .
MANY metal guitarist use an OD infront of their amps/preamps or dist pedal to boost which they always keep on .
My boost gain mod acts in the same way .I use it and always keep it on . heres a pic of my tmp.


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 18, 2018)

Gmork said:


> No need to turn it on/off while playing .
> MANY metal guitarist use an OD infront of their amps/preamps or dist pedal to boost which they always keep on .
> My boost gain mod acts in the same way .I use it and always keep it on . heres a pic of my tmp.



How do you like the presence and resonance? Does the resonance really behave like a resonance knob on a poweramp?


----------



## Gmork (Apr 18, 2018)

kindsage said:


> How do you like the presence and resonance? Does the resonance really behave like a resonance knob on a poweramp?


I LOVE it . no need to run an eq of any kind after it anymore .
James brown tried to emulate the 5150 resonance and we both agree that to the ears its pretty damn close to giving the same effect .


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice! any clips of you changing these parameters while playing?


----------



## Gmork (Apr 18, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Nice! any clips of you changing these parameters while playing?


Not yet .I plan to do a vid when i find some spare time


----------



## Gmork (Apr 22, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Nice! any clips of you changing these parameters while playing?


----------



## Gmork (Apr 11, 2022)

Guess its about time i get on that eh lol whoops, sorry


----------



## Hybrid_Child (Apr 12, 2022)

How does one go about getting ones TMP modded? Those extra knobs seem pretty useful as I recall it being quite bass heavy compared to other preamp pedals.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 12, 2022)

Hybrid_Child said:


> How does one go about getting ones TMP modded? Those extra knobs seem pretty useful as I recall it being quite bass heavy compared to other preamp pedals.


Well back when james brown owned amptweaker u could either order a new one and ask for the mod or send your pedal to him to be modded, or buy a depth finder. I believe the new owners re-designed the tightmetal 2 to include it by default. Pretty bummed i couldnt buy a original modded fatmetal pro from james back in the day


----------



## Hybrid_Child (Apr 12, 2022)

Ah okay. Was hoping someone had reverse engineered them.


----------

